# [xorg-server] 1.9 & sortie vga

## alg0x32

Bonjour le monde,

Après quelques jours de brainstorming, j'en viens à vous demander votre aide ! Voici mon principal "os" :

Le TFT de mon laptop asus étant mort, j'ai décidé de le virer (comprenez, démonter puis poubelle...) et de brancher un 20" 16/10 sur la sortie vga. J'ai modifié mon xorg.conf de manière à changer la résolution de 1280x800 à 1680x1050. Cependant, l'affichage m'irrite les yeux : il y a comme un scintillement, des sortes de bandes horizontales qui défilent de bas en haut. Peu visible en idle, mais très visible dès que je lance un glxgears par exemple. J'ai déjà essayé de spécifier un ModeLine complet, ça n'a rien changé. Et oui, les branchements ont été vérifiés.

D'où le problème pourrait-il venir ? Sachant que j'ai tout de même une piste : opengl est paramétré pour utiliser xorg-x11 et quand je fais un "eselect opengl list", je n'ai pas trop d'autre choix, "ati" ne m'est pas proposé. Est-ce normal ?

Je vous rend l'antenne,

Merci d'avance : )

/alg0x32Last edited by alg0x32 on Wed Nov 24, 2010 10:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Tu es sûr du coup que le problème venait de l'écran du portable, et pas... de la sortie graphique ?

----------

## alg0x32

Oui, je suis sûr. C'est moi qui l'ais cassé.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tout ça à cause d'une bête d'orage, ça me rend fou !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut alg0x32,

pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité stp ?

Merci.

----------

